# What Ball has the most lume?



## VeryHumerus (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey everyone. I was considering adding a Ball watch since I wanted atleast one in my collection with Tritium tubes in my collection. Any reccomendations for a tool watch or an everyday watch that has lots of lume? I work in anesthesia so often in dark rooms.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

T25<T100.
T25 is still bright enough for any application imho.

Pick the one you like the most, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Thunder Dump (Jan 25, 2020)

My Fireman Night Train III has 61 full-size lume tubes. I don't think I've seen one with a larger tube count, although the Hydrocarbon Aero GMT has 43 plus a lot of Luminova so that one may have it beat overall, but for pure tritium I think the Night Train III takes it. And green and yellow tubes are the brightest of the colors:


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

I think @ Thunder Dump is right.

I have an Aero GMT and can't beat that on pure Tritium. But of we are talking pure lume, then it would be the Aero GMT. We have lume on everything.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

All the Night Trains have lots of Tritium--here are the earlier models, the original, and the DLC II. However, sometimes a large _number _(of tubes) isn't necessarily the easiest to read--for that, you might consider the Aviator (several versions, 44 and 46mm cases, T25 and T100), the last picture below is the Aviator GMT (44mm, T100)--double tubes at each hour, but no minute markers--VERY easy to read in the dark.


----------



## fungo45 (Mar 11, 2011)

I no longer have this one but I think it was called a navigator GMT. 
Don't have a lume shot handy, but my Engineer Master II Diver is very legible on the dark









Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Easy...."All of them"....


----------



## peterbee (Feb 23, 2018)

66 tubes on the Engineer III King 43mm


----------



## VeryHumerus (Sep 2, 2014)

Any particular models outside the vanguard and the above engineer that have those oversized numerals? I’m kinda liking those.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think @ Thunder Dump is right.
> 
> I have an Aero GMT and can't beat that on pure Tritium. But of we are talking pure lume, then it would be the Aero GMT. We have lume on everything.


Thought I would upload a picture of the watch at night.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

VeryHumerus said:


> Any particular models outside the vanguard and the above engineer that have those oversized numerals? I'm kinda liking those.


There are many--particularly in the Engineer series, old and new--including the Master II, Genesis, Hydrocarbon Airborne and several others.


----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

I like my Ball watch but here is a Brit made tritium lumed series. Nite watches makes some.good ones for a moderate price._ you can see an entire collection series and go back and forth between day and night. They seem to be moving towards Swiss quartz and it seem the automatics are dwindling in availability. 





British-designed. Quality-built. Tritium-illuminated watches | Nite Watches


Discover the Nite Watches collection to find your perfect watch. All Nite Watches are designed in Britain and use Swiss Made Tritium illumination and Swiss Made movements.




www.nitewatches.com




_


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ball Stormchaser Glow- love it!


----------



## alvin_c (Nov 14, 2018)

The fat indicies on the Engineer Marvelight are very bright. Mine is so bright that I can't wear it to bed, it wakes me up when I roll over by casting a serious glow on my face. My other watches don't give me that problem.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

My Engineer II Genesis does pretty well.










And in complete darkness:


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Supposedly the EHC Spacemaster X-Lume/Glow which had 80 tubes came as close as possible to the 100mci T limit.
















Personally, all three generations of NightTrain do a good job is lighting things up. Other blasts from the past for lume would be the Fireman Storm Chaser DLC Glow LE and the EMII Avaitor Dual Time.
Stormchaser DLC Glow LE









Aviator Dual Time


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

Another vote for the original 66 tube arrangement in the Stormchaser Glow LE.

It was later changed to green tube hour markers, but the first iteration with mostly all blue tubes is just so cool....


----------



## Z'ha'dum (Sep 16, 2008)

I've wondered this too


----------



## beefeater (May 18, 2015)

I'd be curious about the Balls with fully lumed numbers like the Starlight. Seems they'd be pretty bright as well.

(From Ball website)










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder Dump (Jan 25, 2020)

I have both the Starlight 40mm and the Night Train III 43mm and the Night Train is definitely brighter.


----------



## johnvictor (Sep 8, 2020)

Every time I see one of these, a Ball inches closer to being my next acquisition. Just love that lume.


----------



## attila350 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thunder Dump said:


> My Fireman Night Train III has 61 full-size lume tubes. I don't think I've seen one with a larger tube count, although the Hydrocarbon Aero GMT has 43 plus a lot of Luminova so that one may have it beat overall, but for pure tritium I think the Night Train III takes it. And green and yellow tubes are the brightest of the colors:


The DLC-glo has between 73 and 75,I forgot the exact number, but I have both, and I know the glo has more than the Nightrain.


----------



## attila350 (Apr 16, 2010)

One last comment, in my opinion these are the Lays potato chips of watches, nobody can have just one...


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

The left one


----------



## dornier (Oct 3, 2009)

Here’s my Ball Stormchaster DLC (non Glow version).


----------



## time4d (Jan 1, 2011)

I would say the brightest would be those with the fattest tubes. As for most tubes, I think it's the Engineer III King or the Stormchaser Glow?


----------



## MikeHendrick (Jan 14, 2020)

My caring edition at night. Not the brightest but still very readable


----------



## Watchout1972 (Nov 16, 2021)

beefeater said:


> I'd be curious about the Balls with fully lumed numbers like the Starlight. Seems they'd be pretty bright as well.
> 
> (From Ball website)
> 
> ...


Starlight has some crazy lume...this is mine







9


----------



## JoeShmoe414 (Jan 11, 2022)

beefeater said:


> I'd be curious about the Balls with fully lumed numbers like the Starlight. Seems they'd be pretty bright as well.
> 
> (From Ball website)
> 
> ...


This is very cool. Numbers look like an old digital alarm clock


----------



## Dwilmer23 (12 mo ago)

Most have great lume imo


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

These are the two I've got which I hold as contenders. I consider the simpler Marvelight the best. I like the broader lume baguettes.


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

Duplicate post


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

MikeHendrick said:


> My caring edition at night. Not the brightest but still very readable
> View attachment 16094187


Is this the one with rainbow tubes? How do they look in natural daylight? Do they have any rainbow hues to the hour markers when in full light? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilbonn (10 mo ago)

I have an Aero GMT and can't beat that on pure Tritium. But of we are talking pure lume, then it would be the Aero GMT. We have lume on everything.








mobdro


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

On the opposite end, do all the Deepquests have weak lume? I've had two of them and they both were pretty weak, it isn't terrible but you really have to get your eyes adjusted to it, the only thing I have to compare mine too is a DB with t100's which I know isn't a fair comparison but the tubes on the Deepquest seem pretty weak.










EDIT: After wearing the watch for a little while, back to back with a DB with stronger tubes, it's not that bad, I do wish however that it had t100's but not a deal breaker.


----------



## Watchout1972 (Nov 16, 2021)

Thunder Dump said:


> My Fireman Night Train III has 61 full-size lume tubes. I don't think I've seen one with a larger tube count, although the Hydrocarbon Aero GMT has 43 plus a lot of Luminova so that one may have it beat overall, but for pure tritium I think the Night Train III takes it. And green and yellow tubes are the brightest of the colors:


My hydrocarbon spaceman Poindexter edition has 88 tubes fyi


----------



## Watchout1972 (Nov 16, 2021)

Starlight is pretty damn bright...this was mine up until recently


----------



## browntrouts (Nov 14, 2020)

Engineer M Pioneer is no slouch.

Here she is 5AM in the morning fresh out of the watch box. Her superluminova clad companions dead as door nails at this hour.


----------

